

IBM article explaining why Tomcat and Apache are better then Node.js - reddittor
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-nodejs/index.html

======
rudiger
Please don't editorialize headlines like this. The comparison to Apache and
Tomcat is a small part of this article.

~~~
reddittor
I disagree with your assertion.

There is too much inaccurate information in the article for it to be taken
seriously. The author is bias and spreading misinformation.

My headline was meant to highlight the absurdity of the article.

~~~
jerf
It's poorly written, but it doesn't seem to be "full of misinformation"; maybe
a couple of things are right only under certain circumstances (depending on
what DB you use, etc) but it seems to have a reasonably clear view of what's
up.

... it's just not bootlicking enough for your tastes, right? Some of us
actually consider it an enormous red flag when a community flogs some
technology as superior to everything in every conceivable way, and starts
burning heretics who suggest that perhaps there is some use case it isn't
quite so good for at the stake. Such communities often end up actually
destroying their own technology, because it turns out that being able to
clearly see the weaknesses of your approach is a _critical engineering skill_.
Every approach has weaknesses.

(Especially when said tech is less blazing a new trail than cruising down the
smooth, well-maintained highway filled with fast food and gas stations.)

The best thing that could happen to Node is for the cult adherents to
disappear.

~~~
reddittor
"Instead of spawning a new OS thread for each connection (and allocating the
accompanying memory with it), each connection creates a process, which doesn't
require the memory block to go with it."

"Currently, Node doesn't provide a default way to create dynamic pages."

"Yes, Node is a server program. However, it is definitely not like Apache or
Tomcat. Those servers are stand-alone server products, ready to install and
deploy applications instantly. You could be up and running with a server in a
minute with these products. Node is definitely not this. Apache can add a PHP
module to allow developers to create dynamic web pages, and programmers using
Tomcat can deploy JSPs to create dynamic web pages. Node is definitely not
this."

"Image file server A company that has a large distributed website (think
Facebook or Flickr), could decide to devote entire boxes to simply serving up
images. Node would be a good solution for this..."

Do I have to write up a full synopsis for you?

~~~
jerf
"Currently, Node doesn't provide a default way to create dynamic pages."

I don't see one either, am I missing something?
<http://nodejs.org/docs/v0.4.7/api/> (I do see one mentioned in "Recommended
third-party modules" but that's not "default" or to use probably a better
term, batteries-included.)

Node does not seem to be generally pitched as a framework to push out more
templated page-oriented PHP-style web pages. Isn't this supposed to be most of
the _point_ of Node.js that it's meant for other use cases that are poorly-
served by the page-oriented servers and frameworks?

And for that last one, while it is true Node wouldn't be my first choice I
have seen sites based on Apache where I could see using Node.js to server
images _and_ do something else Node-y. Some common configurations of Apache
can be really freaking heavyweight per-request before it even necessarily gets
to your code, and using a separate server to serve up static assets is common.
True, Node wouldn't be my first choice but I'm not sure it's necessarily a
_terrible_ choice.

The first one is true; like I said, it does have errors, and is generally
poorly-written. But I think a lot of it is that he's writing from a
perspective that you don't share, but not necessarily a _wrong_ perspective.

~~~
thirty-thirty
what is the default way to create dynamic pages? must have missed that!

